# Business Idea



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I found a business some might be able to do in there respective areas.
I do not know what you would call it other that recycling. 
Take the film from the X-rays and take the silver off of them. 
Sell the silver. Get the film from clinics or hospitals. They pay you to get rid of it and you have a double income. No I do not do it just spoke to a man that does. Just an Idea for some one


----------

